# Costco is selling iTunes $50 Gift Cards for $39.99



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*.*

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Great timing, Costco is on the agenda for tonight.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I went to Costco tonight and they were $44.99. I was told that if they're cheaper on Costco.ca then get them on Costco.ca. I was also told that I was probably using the American website......to which I replied "I know how to use the internet"

D


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Yep, saw 'em tonight (Ancaster). $44.99 for $50 card. They had a _skid_ of the cards on display. A skid! Really, it's true.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

..same deal at my local Costco...a whole huge display. In my experience the store has better prices than the website, but not in this case. For example, I was looking at a hard drive recently that was 129 on the site and $109 in the store.

D


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

DrewNL said:


> ......to which I replied "I know how to use the internet"


----------



## optical (Dec 31, 2006)

So itunes songs cost $0.99 CAD? That sucks! Us yankees have to pay more I guess, plus they charge us sales tax no matter what state you live in so it's usually more like $1.08 per song. That is a slick deal for the Costco card though, I would definetely get 3 or 4 of those while the offer lasted, as long as the credits don't expire.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

It musta been a typo, its now at $45.99 on the website (From the link posted above)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

We pay the tax too and that'd be 14%....


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> No. Sales end.


Guess I should check the date posted next time lol.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

$44.99 in store in Ontario. Saw them there on Monday night. Fair deal still.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

$44.99 at the northwest Calgary Costco.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Off topic, kinda... Costco also sells 16G flash drives! Within a year from now hard drives as we know them are going to die....


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

DrewNL said:


> I went to Costco tonight and they were $44.99. I was told that if they're cheaper on Costco.ca then get them on Costco.ca. I was also told that I was probably using the American website......to which I replied "I know how to use the internet"
> 
> D


It is $44.99 on the American website, so what was the guy telling you? I just checked Casco.ca and it was $45.99, it is a better deal in the store.


----------

